# Polish or glaze?



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi all

Recently bought a DA, only used it once on my mk1 but the results were amazing. I have menzerna cutting polish and super/final finish. The paint work on the mk1 was typical for a 15 year old car and I did spend a couple of days on it but the finish was unreal and helped sell the car instantly. The mk1 was moro blue.

I cut the full car using the heavier menzerna product and then used the finishing polish on one side of the car, I was happy with the results. However I had some black hole glaze left over from my last dark car so I tried this on the other side (was just experimenting). The results were amazing, it felt like a total different finish and the gleam blew me away, so much so that I done the whole car with the black hole. I hadn't been that impressed with black hole on my last car, when I was applying it by hand, it was good but nothing compared to the da finish.

Now I want to do my own car, paint work is in really good condition but I am wondering if I would be better just forgetting using the final finish and instead picking up some white diamond and maybe doing a couple of coats rather than just the 1 finishing coat I did on the mk1.

Does anyone prefer glazes? would I need to cut my car first? was thinking maybe just clay, iron x, tar remover then couple coats of white diamond and finishing it off with the g3 bodyshop wax I have.

Not looking to cut corners, maybe the menzerna would leave a better finish on my pretty immaculate paint work, I don't have any marks I am trying to hide with the glaze but figure the glaze is just that, no cutting properties so perhaps better to use in the long run?

Cheers


----------



## turboDean (Nov 16, 2016)

The polish will remove any fine scratches and swirls where as the glaze will only temporarily mask them.

I would do the tar remover then Iron-X, then clay if u think it needs it (claying can add defects to the paint work)
If your car is free from any defects then putting a glaze on before wax might add some gloss, but if you have any swirls or fine marks then IMO you are better to polish them out than to try and hide them with a glaze.


----------



## turboDean (Nov 16, 2016)

With your car being white it will be harder to see swirls so u would need to inspect it in direct sunlight or with a good light. 
I made my own sungun years ago to help see defects, if u look in the thread about my car u will see the photots i took of my paint defects with it.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks Dean, the car is pretty much defect free (sure a sun gun and a pro would see swirls) but generally low miles and mint, just something about the way the glaze coated the mk1 seemed better. I might cut the car with the menzerna then use the glaze. I hate claying a car as well and was just reading your other post saying you don't always need to do that, I didn't know that. I use a clay mitt but always wary of inflicting scratches.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

I had seen your thread, very impressive. How often do you use your DA?

I guess the idea is to use a cutting compound the first time and then a finishing product, protect with wax and then in the future you should hopefully not need to use a cutting compound again or if you do just in certain areas where you have picked up paintwork defects.

I like the ibis paint work but have a feeling it will be hard to get the same level of depth/gloss to it that my phantom black and moro blue TT's took.


----------



## turboDean (Nov 16, 2016)

bhoy78 said:


> I had seen your thread, very impressive. How often do you use your DA?
> 
> I guess the idea is to use a cutting compound the first time and then a finishing product, protect with wax and then in the future you should hopefully not need to use a cutting compound again or if you do just in certain areas where you have picked up paintwork defects.
> 
> I like the ibis paint work but have a feeling it will be hard to get the same level of depth/gloss to it that my phantom black and moro blue TT's took.


Only use the DA for correction when needed or to apply a glaze (i use KKD Regloss at the moment)
If u can get it defect free and are careful when washing hopefully wont need doing very often, I'm still not 100% happy with mine and want to polish it more, there are still some deeper marks that need removing, most of the swirls have gone now though.

That is the thing with white it hides marks really well but u dont get the deep glossy reflections u do with dark colour cars. Black looks amazing when it is defect free and clean but it shows marks really bad and is a noghtmare to keep looking clean, id never want another black car!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Me either mate, I loved the phantom black tts but when you have a cleaning ocd it's hard work, agree though looks amazing when clean


----------

